

Great international electronic music to enjoy while coding on a Sunday night - slamdunc
http://alienairmusic.com/

======
slamdunc
I figure there's some folks out there that will enjoy these tunes. It's made
working late Sunday one of my favorite parts of the week...

The site's not much to look at, but I don't think you can find such diverse
music in one spot. I've been listening to him for years (he used to be
followed by a show with 3 hours of underground hip-hop, but no longer; didn't
know how good I had it back then).

On from 9-11pm PST on Sundays, streams from a couple of places - kxlu.com is a
good place to start.

